# Inhaling a Heart Attack



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

How can uncleaned HVAC can be the cause of our heart problem that can leads to heart attack. feel free to give your comments and how we can prevent this to happen.Thanks


----------



## haleymcadams1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Well I did researched it and here it is.

*What Causes Indoor Air Problems?*
Indoor pollution sources that release gases or particles into the air are the primary cause of indoor air quality problems in homes. Inadequate ventilation can increase indoor pollutant levels by not bringing in enough outdoor air to dilute emissions from indoor sources and by not carrying indoor air pollutants out of the home. High temperature and humidity levels can also increase concentrations of some pollutants. 

*Pollutant Sources*
There are many sources of indoor air pollution in any home. These include combustion sources such as oil, gas, kerosene, coal, wood, and tobacco products; building materials and furnishings as diverse as deteriorated, asbestos-containing insulation, wet or damp carpet, and cabinetry or furniture made of certain pressed wood products; products for household cleaning and maintenance, personal care, or hobbies; *central heating and cooling systems and humidification devices*_;_ and outdoor sources such as radon, pesticides, and outdoor air pollution.

*Indoor Air and Your Health*
Other health effects may show up either years after exposure has occurred or only after long or repeated periods of exposure. These effects, which include some respiratory diseases, *heart disease*, and cancer, can be severely debilitating or fatal. It is prudent to try to improve the indoor air quality in your home even if symptoms are not noticeable. More information on potential health effects from particular indoor air pollutants is provided in the section, "A Look at Source-Specific Controls."

source:http://www.epa.gov/iaq/pubs/insidestory.html#IAQHome1


----------



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you so much Haley,your infos are indeed awesome and helpful.Hope other would drop by and read this and give their own research or tips.


----------

